# Old Fashioned No. 749 Cigar Review - Just Not A Dependable Stick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Mike's previously marketed these as true Macanudo seconds. Well, they taste alot like a Macanudo so there's no problem there. I mean they have th...

Read the full review here: Old Fashioned No. 749 Cigar Review - Just Not A Dependable Stick


----------

